# Conectar varios dispositivos RS232 para gestion remota



## sauron (Ago 31, 2011)

Hola compañeros foristas. Mis buenos deseos.

Hay varios post sobre este tema, pero expongo lo siguiente ya que es un caso singular, sus opiniones son muy valiosas.







Se tienen varios dispositivos RS232 que se necesitan gestionar, ellos tienen su propio software de forma independiente.

Se adquirieron unos "convertidores" TCP/IP a RS232, pero solo tienen una I/O, es decir, solo se le puede conectar UN RS232.

Como solo se necesita hacer un "puente", una opcion es usar un interruptor CD4066 por ejemplo, pero se requerirìa enviar una señal de forma remota al terminal de control (del CD4066) para elegir el dispositivo RS232 que se quiere y allì ni idea.

Alguna opinion o esa es la mejor opcion?

Gracias!


----------



## MerLiNz (Ago 31, 2011)

yo creo que tu mejor opcion seria un PIC, asi te olvidas de todo el TCP/IP. Ahora tendrias que hacer lo siguiente, o bien utilizar un pic con 2 modulos usart, utilizar uno e ir cambiando entre el pc, y los 3 dispositivos. O bien usar el usart por hard para el pc y para los dispositivos ABC un usart por soft.

Eso seria una opcion.

Otra opcion mas sencilla es el RS485, solo que para cada dispositivo tendrias que ponerle un conversor rs485 a rs232.

De todas formas, que son los dispositivos rs232? son unidades que tu has hecho, o bien ya estan fabricados y los quieres usar? Que tipo de comunicacion quieres? maestro->esclavos, multimaestros??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 31, 2011)

En la industria se conectan todos en paralelo los equipos y cada equipo tiene asignado un número de esclavo, y bueno, el mismo PLC o PC maneja a todos en un sesión llamada pull-in

en la cual va preguntando a cada esclavo de a 1 por vez y bueno

no hay nada raro que hacer...eso si los esclavos están programados tambien


----------



## sauron (Sep 1, 2011)

Gracias por sus respuestas.....explico mas...

*MerLiNz>*
La red ya está establecida, es decir, hay que usar TCP/IP, ademas de que el PC se va a encontrar en otro punto geografico lejano, ya que todo va conectado al final a un router y los datos enviados de forma inalambrica. Los dispositivos RS232 son varios (motogeneradores, equipos de energía, etc....), ellos tienen sus programas independientes para gestionarlos.

Como dices lo ideal es usar 485, pero la gran limitación es que el convertidor es RS232-TCP/IP y solo tiene una interfaz RS232, a menos de que se haga algo así:

[N dispositivos RS232] ------>(se convierten cada uno y todos se unen a una misma linea de)----->RS485-----(esa línea se vuelve a convertir a)----->RS232----->>Convertidor RS232-TCP/IP

Se puede hacer eso?

*DJ DRACO>*
Pero si la norma RS232 no permite conectar éstos dispositivos en paralelo, es decir, los dispositivos RS232 irían conectados al convertidor RS232-TCP/IP y éste se conecta a la red empresarial a través un router especial para ello y desde otro punto geográfico se desean gestionar.


----------



## MerLiNz (Sep 2, 2011)

Pues la verdad es que me quedo en blanco, no se que podrias hacer para gestionarlos. Seria bastante lioso buscar una solucion facil.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 2, 2011)

Compra varios convertidores TCP/IP a RS232 y asignale una direccion diferente a cada uno... asi tendras un convertidor por equipo identificado por una sola direccion IP en cada uno...


----------

